# Any Good Links for DIY Hutches?



## MontanaMayhem79 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm looking to build some rabbit hutches for my Flemish giants, mini Rexes and Netherland Dwarfs  Thanks in advance


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 9, 2014)

Are these for outdoor or indoor? And what kind of walls/floor were you looking for?


----------



## MontanaMayhem79 (Nov 10, 2014)

Outdoor and anything. I just need ideas.


----------



## maria117 (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been looking for a diy indoor rabbit hutch idea. These pictures have helped with inspiration. I love ikea hackers :bunny18

https://www.google.com/search?q=ike...v&sa=X&ei=t79jVI7EEI6nyASh_ILADw&ved=0CB0QsAQ


----------



## Buddy-And-Tiddly (Nov 12, 2014)

I have outdoor hutchs too

http://www.hayneedle.com/pets/rabbit-cages_rabbit-hutches_list_185605_4295156808?source=msadcenter&kwid=Rabbit%20Hutches&tid=exact

Could that give idea's? With the cage under is sorta like mine and it works great


----------



## Buddy-And-Tiddly (Nov 12, 2014)

:dutch


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a page of mostly outdoor hutches. I like these because I think that they are nice and roomy. Imho, most outdoor ones sold are far too small for my liking. The photos don't have plans, but should provide some "out of the box" thinking.
http://pinterest.com/catcatxx/rabbit-housing-wall-of-fame/


----------

